# Weaving- Fresh off the loom



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

This is the first time Ive used bamboo as a warp. It was easy to thread and kept even tension. When the bamboo was all used as weft I used a synthetic red yarn from stash to weave the additional piece which will make bright winter cushion covers. Not sure how to use the main cloth.It has a satisfying heavy handle and drape so maybe a tunic?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are beautiful


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely work!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice pattern! Bet the bamboo is fun to work with


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice weaving.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are lovely.... :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheery colors, nice weaving!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great! Was thinking on trying bamboo next time! Am weaving linen dish towels now.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice. The bamboo should wash and drape well.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful! The next thing going on my loom (after Thanksgiving) is some self dyed handspun. I didn't mean for it to be quite so orange, so I thought I'd weave something for a friend (actually my secret sister at our knitting group) who loves orange! I think I have enough for both the warp & weft, but I might just see if I can get something to coordinate when I'm at Yarn Barn on Monday. (Yarn Barn - be still, my heart)


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> Beautiful! The next thing going on my loom (after Thanksgiving) is some self dyed handspun. I didn't mean for it to be quite so orange, so I thought I'd weave something for a friend (actually my secret sister at our knitting group) who loves orange! I think I have enough for both the warp & weft, but I might just see if I can get something to coordinate when I'm at Yarn Barn on Monday. (Yarn Barn - be still, my heart)


I like orange too! Sometimes my handspun gets used as weft but not for warp as I dont like the waste in thrums. Somehow it doesn't seem so bad if its commercial spun yarn. Am I just being silly? Does anyone have ideas as to using warp waste when its valuable yarn like handspun or silk or cashmere?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nicely done. I haven’t tried using bamboo as warp, good to know it works well.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

GrannyMo said:


> I like orange too! Sometimes my handspun gets used as weft but not for warp as I dont like the waste in thrums. Somehow it doesn't seem so bad if its commercial spun yarn. Am I just being silly? Does anyone have ideas as to using warp waste when its valuable yarn like handspun or silk or cashmere?


If it's long enough, you could use it as weft. It would be a lot of ends to tuck in, though. However, you could tie it together & use all the knots as a design element.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, those are pretty pieces! I haven't used the bamboo in my weaving yet, but I love it for my machine knitting. I will have to see if I have any left.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

These are just beautiful!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> If it's long enough, you could use it as weft. It would be a lot of ends to tuck in, though. However, you could tie it together & use all the knots as a design element.


Thank you for the suggestions. Don't know if my patience would last long enough to tie them all but that has given me an idea to add them whilst plying other handspun.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

GrannyMo said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Don't know if my patience would last long enough to tie them all but that has given me an idea to add them whilst plying other handspun.


I have been known to take some of the leftover lengths of handspun and spin them together end to end, sometimes with a small amount of something different between those odds and ends. If plied with either another odds and ends bobbin or something plain, it makes for an interesting skein of yarn. It might make an interesting weft for a scarf.


----------

